
Investigating aerial WiFi attacks at Standing Rock protests - cypherpunks01
http://www.cracked.com/personal-experiences-2418-the-standing-rock-hacks-cracked-unravels-real-conspiracy.html
======
Neliquat
This looks like some script kiddy stuff. The stingrays, etc are already
working fine. The whole protest is a farce, and this reporting is terrible.

------
gumby
There's internet outrage when this is done overseas, but we need _cracked_
(who despite their name do publish real articles these days) to let us know
that it's going on the US?

I'd though that stingrays were passive MITM devices, not jammers.

